# thin polished brass inlay strips



## qualityengraving (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm working on a project that requires to replay very thin polished brass strips in an elevator wood panel cab. Size is approx. .020 thick; .24" wide and 8' long. Does anyone know where i can purchase these strips. Thanks in advance for you info.

Best,
T


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

McMaster-Carr

=======



qualityengraving said:


> I'm working on a project that requires to replay very thin polished brass strips in an elevator wood panel cab. Size is approx. .020 thick; .24" wide and 8' long. Does anyone know where i can purchase these strips. Thanks in advance for you info.
> 
> Best,
> T


----------

